# Best way to hook chickens to hang in smoker?



## daniels (Mar 18, 2017)

I have the WSM, the Weber expandable rack, and Pit Barrel Cooker hooks.

What is the best way to hook the chickens to hang for smoking?

Should I cut them into halves or do them whole?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Netting is the best, but if you don't have netting you can truss the bird with butchers twine.then hook around the twine. You can also hook down through the neck cavity along the back bone.


----------



## daniels (Mar 20, 2017)

Thud! ........ Thud!

The sound of chickens falling onto hot charcoal in the smoker.

Hooked them another way.

Thud! ......  Thud!

Finished them in the kitchen oven.  They were excellent except for the charcoal grit on some of the skin that I peeled right off.

Hooks probably aren't going to work with chickens.  The meat gets tender and the bones pull out.  Should have just put them on the smoker grill.

They say you don't learn from your successes.  This was as close to a failure as I've come and the meat was still juicy and tasty.  How one recovers from a problem can be mighty important.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

We need to see some photos of your set up. Because those hooks are used all the time to hang whole and half birds.


----------



## daniels (Mar 20, 2017)

Where do people usually hook the birds?

I hooked through the back side of the whole birds, once at each opening.

Should I go through the upper opening through a breast?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

DanielS said:


> Where do people usually hook the birds?
> 
> I hooked through the back side of the whole birds, once at each opening.
> 
> Should I go through the upper opening through a breast?


You'll need to truss or bag your birds to hang in a very secure manner.  Just hooking will give you the results you experience this last time.  The bird starts to get tender and then the bones move and allow the bird to hit the coals...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

DanielS said:


> Where do people usually hook the birds?
> 
> I hooked through the back side of the whole birds, once at each opening.
> 
> Should I go through the upper opening through a breast?


Yes you should run the hook through the neck cavity, Hook the hook into the breast, and ribs or into the backbone or under the wishbone area.

For halves you need to hook once again through the breast and rib bones.

It can be done, but as mentioned netting or trussing the bird is best.

Don't make me get a whole chicken out of the freezer!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Don't make me get a whole chicken out of the freezer!


He'll do it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Before I began bagging whole birds, I lost several legs, quarters, and wings due to not trussing/tying very well.


----------



## daniels (Mar 20, 2017)

I just found a youtube video where the guy cooked chicken halves by hooking them through the wing skin and breast.  I was trying to keep them whole and not go through the breast but I'll try it his way next time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

If you don't want to hook through the meat, then go for netting. You can get netting, butchers twine here:

https://www.sausagemaker.com/binding-trussing-s/1955.htm


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you don't want to hook through the meat, then go for netting. You can get netting, butchers twine here:
> 
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/binding-trussing-s/1955.htm


Not to mention, they look sexy when you take them out of the smoke...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238011/brined-cured-and-smoked-a-couple-of-whole-chickens


----------



## daniels (Mar 20, 2017)

Sexy? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks guys!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

DanielS said:


> Sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think tan lines...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















tanLine.jpeg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 20, 2017


----------



## daniels (Mar 21, 2017)




----------

